# Python Objektreferenz



## Marshallbbw (4. April 2005)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei in Python einzusteigen. Habe vorher C++ und viel PHP programmiert. Kennt jemand einen Link zur Objekt- oder Methodenreferenz für Python, also sowas wie bei http://www.php.net. 

Suche beispielsweise Methoden um Dateien zu erstellen, Daten einzuschreiben usw. - wie fopen, fwrite in PHP.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. April 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.python.org/doc/2.4.1/lib/lib.html
http://www.python.org/doc/2.4.1/modindex.html
http://www.python.org/doc/2.4.1/ref/ref.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Marshallbbw (6. April 2005)

danke - genau sowas habe ich gesucht - ich denke das wird mir weiter helfen


----------

